
Has Amazon triggered a logistics race to the bottom? - maxfan8
https://medium.com/enrique-dans/has-amazon-triggered-a-logistics-race-to-the-bottom-6c81f76dc3f9
======
bradknowles
What do you mean “has”?

Or is this an obvious statement reframed as a “question” in order to get more
clicks?

~~~
maxfan8
I agree that this article does seem clickbaity (mainly the money picture and
the tone). However, I think it does bring up interesting points about the
impacts of the food delivery war and perhaps some antitrust issues with the
tactics used.

